# USC Peter Stark v Columbia Creative Producing



## maanj

This feels like a dream to even be able to say this but I have to make the impossible choice between two excellent programs, and I would really appreciate any input/insights into the specificities of the programs/thoughts/general feelings about east coast v west coast, any crumb of information to help make this decision!


----------

